# Renault Scenic - Enhancement & Interior



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

Firsty, go and flick the kettle on, make a cuppa, grab some sort of snackage, and then make sure you're sat comfortable! Some 400+ pictures were taken of this, but I'll try not to bore you too much 

Around the start of the year, my aunty said she is thinking of selling the car later this year, and asked if iI'd spruce it up nearer the time. Of course I said yes. So 2 weeks ago, at a BBQ at ours, we got on about the subject again, and I told her to drop it off before she went on toliday to Turkey. So the car was dropped off last Saturday afternoon, ready for me to spend Sunday and Bank Holiday Monday on it (thinking it would only need 2 days).....

The car is a Renault Scenic, 1.6, 52 reg with just shy of 60k on the clock. Car is used as a daily drive (obviously), occasionally has grandkids in it, and a dog. So you can sorta imagine what the interior might look like.... So enought chit chat, let's crack on with the pictures..... (there's a lot, sorry in advance)

Before I started, a quick trip to halfords to get a Megs lint and pet hair brush (what a god send)

-----​
*Day 1*

Day 1 was planned to be just a quick tidy on the inside, and maybe make a start on washing the outside.

Here's the car on "arrival"










So, some befores

















































































































































Tools and products used



















Various brushes, a hell of a lot of MF cloths, and about a litre and half of G101! Oh, and a vacuum cleaner, highstyle and CG Silk Shine Dressing

First off, I concentrated on the doorcards, window switches, handles etc. soaked with G101, left for a minure or 2, scrubbed the switches with brushes, and inside the handles, then wiped over with MFs... Here's some befores.....





































Forgot to take some afters :wall:

Rear boot cards (or whatever you wanna call em)



















You can see that I've just cleaned the removable panel.

cleaned up a bit more


















50/50 on tailgate









Once all door cards/plastics etc were cleaned, I made a start in hoovering. Firstly I hovered up the loose, surface stuff, then brushed the carpets down with a stiff brush, before hoovering again! Took about half an hour on each footwell/boot....

Under the center rear seat


















You can see the rear carpet is dirty, so I attacked this with some AS BioBrisk 1:3



















50/50



















After



















Boot all done










Then made a start on the rear seats and footwells, got plenty of before pictures, but not many afters....



















Wiped down using a stiff brush, then wiped again with the Megs lint brush to collect the dog hairs....

Drivers area


















































































Passenger Side
































































Spare wheel and wheel well done














































All swept out



















And then cleaned, again, you guess it, G101, MFs and Brushes





































Onto the wheel










Cleaned using the same method as everything else, G101 and MFs




























Tools also cleaned, tool holder and tyres dressed with CG Silk Shine Dressing, and then put back



















Then cleaned the backs of the seats, and the plastics underneath
































































Parcel shelf cleaned the same way the carpets were, and then replaced










Vent type things cleaned



















Part way there now. Think the ice-cream woman arrived around this point. Anyway, after a quick break, it was onto the dash, windows, other bits of trim etc etc









































































Used some Vikan brushes I got a few months ago from the local AS rep. Vary handy little tools



















Soaked with G101 and then agitated














































All the dash wiped down with a damp cloth. Hard to reach areas, gaps, etc were done using brushes...























































Then onto cleaning the windows using Megs Window Cleaner and a Dodo Juice Mint Merkin










All plastics dressed using CG Silk Shine Dressing, including door cards. All door rubbers were cleaned/dressed with AS HighStyle.




























Then the rubber footmats



















washed with G101 (what a suprise), and then dressed with AS HighStyle. Leaving this


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

Some finishing pictures

















































































































































*Time Spent - 7 hours*

-----​
*Day 2*

Ok, so the plan on day two was just to make it look a little better. I was thinking just the usual wash, and maybe a clay and a quick go over with Dodo Juice Lime Prime on a finishing pad....

Somehow, I was talked into (by S3-Dave) doing a partial correction. Treat the car as "extra practice". Ok, so why not. As long as he came to help 

So, here's how Day 2 went.

Firstly, I removed the roof bars.

Some befores































































































































Nasty marks from the roof bars



















So, first of all, clean the wheels & tyres. Used Very Cherry and several brushes along with a Megs Gold Class brush










Dwelling










Scrubbed










Rinsed










Better










Arches were also done. Soaked in Surfex HD (1:9) and scrubbed, and then pressure washed off using an underbody lance.... Then onto foaming

50/50 foam and Daisy










Money shot 




























first coating left for about 5-6mins, then rinsed off, then given a 2nd coat and also went around with G101 and a brush cleaning panel joins, petrol cap, tight areas etc





































The car was then given a 3rd and final coat of foam and rinsed. It was then washed using 2 clear buckets with Grit Guards, Megs Next Shampoo (purple stuff), lambswool mitt etc.... The usual.

Once the car was washed, Dave (S3-Dave) popped over and gave a hand. Next up was de-tarring. Dave walked around spraying, I wiped.



















Used about 1 litre of Tardis. The amount of crap stuck on was unreal!

Done










Next up, claying. Yellow fine poly clay, and Dave used Demon Shine as lube, I used some Megs QD....

Dave making a start on the wing










After the bonnet










Not bad considering it's probably never been "properly" washed in its life.

Then pulled down the side of the house, and began polishing....

So, we discussed what we would try. As this was baiscally a favour for my aunty, there was no specific target to achieve. She just wanted it looking better I could have handed it back as it was. Anyway, due to the size of the car, I didn't fancy going around it twice, so I decided to go with Mezs 203 and Menz Orange Pads.

Let's get the halogens out then.



















Not clear. Can see it's a little hazy. There was a load of swirls. But as always, silver is a pig to get decent pictures of....

So, I had a quick test of our chosen combo....

best 50/50 I could manage



















Done



















Me and Dave both agreed that 203s on an Orange pad seemed to be the right choice...

Spread at low speed (1 on Silverline Rotary and Daves Kestral IIRC - both geared similar with same top speeds)
Pass on speed 2
Then up to speed 3, and 4 in some areas for a couple of passes until becomes cleared.
One it started clearing, Lift off a bit so not as much pressure
Then dropped to speed 2/1 for refining, again, supporting the weight of the machine

Passenger wing that Dave started with



















Back to the bonnet, another 50/50 attempt




























Not many more correction pictures, as said, silver is a pig to get good pictures of!

Dave found the camera whilst I was dustin down!



















Oh, a nice scuff I had to tackle



















Some nice after pictures














































Dave missed a bit and wasn't happy. So true detailer fasion, he picked the machine back up, and set at it again




























Lamps off, that means pack up time










So, by the end of day 2, between 2 of us, we managed to polish the following
Bonnet
Half a roof
Uppers on both side (above bump strips)....

That means we still had the lower halves to do, rest of the roof, boot and bumpers!

*Time Spent: 9 hours (16 man hours)*
_(I'm aware 9 times 2 is 18, but Dave wasn't there for about 2 hours)_

-----​
*Day 3*

Damn, so another day on the Scenic. Dave being a postman by trade is a little work-shy. And as we all know, they like to strike from time to time  Think that's what he had done on Day 3. When I saw him he said he was tired and it was his "rest day"..... :lol:

However, he didn't mind popping over part way through the day telling m where I'd missed, and what I was doing wrong. Don't you just hate neighbours like that  :lol: :thumb:

Again, not many pictures of the correction stage. Started off by finishing the roof, then onto the boot










Tried another before shot (look at the hazeiness)



















50/50 attempt










After





































Once all the body work was done, onto the headlights

Before



















After



















Then onto cleaning the roof bars





































Everything soaked with G101! God knows how much of this I have gone through on this car




























Then cleaned




























Bottom bar cleaned, top one not










Then I went over all plastics, rubbers etc with APC and a brush to remove any polish splatter.

The car was then given one very thick coat of foam.




























The car was then washed using 2BM, GG and BH Auto Wash (Been a while since I used it)

Once washed and dried, I waxed the car, using Colly 476s

Curing










After buffing off all the wax, I cleaned the windows with Megs Glas Cleaner and a Dodo Juice Mint Merkin, dressed the tyres with Megs Tyre Endurance Gel, wheels sealed with Poorboys Wheel Sealant, plastics and rubbers cleaned/dressed with AS HighStyle.


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

Then onto the door shuts




























soaked with, you guessed it, G101 and used more MFs and brushes. Leaving this.










Before










After










Boot hinge before and after



















Some pictures of it all done






























































































































































































Then I decided to clean the engine bay























































Cleaned using Tardis, APC, MFs and Brushes. Then dressed using some 303 Aerospace I've just bought (got a sample from Polished Bliss)























































Under the bonnet




























That's it, now some final finishing photos....


















































































Oh, and I had to put the roof bars back on afterwards. I wanted to keep them off, as they are barely used, but this is the result of halfords fitting your roof bars




























*Time Spent: 8 hours*

*TOTAL TIME SPENT: 24hours (31 man hours)*

-----​
Thanks for taking the time to read this. Sorry for the amount of pictures. Hope you've enjoyed it _(taken me 2 hours to write it up)_

C&C as always

Mat

:thumb:


----------



## SBerlyn (Nov 9, 2008)

Fantastic job, Mat!

Looks so much better, and a nice little plug for G101 there too 

S


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 21, 2005)

Cracking turnaround Matt!! Superb mate..The scenic has come up a bloody treat!

Mark:thumb:


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

cheers fella......

Yeah, never used so much G101 in my life..... Geting RSI from typing it so much


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

autobrite-direct said:


> Cracking turnaround Matt!! Superb mate..The scenic has come up a bloody treat!
> 
> Mark:thumb:


cheers boss


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

cracking turn around Matt :thumb:


----------



## ads2k (Jul 12, 2006)

Truly great job, hope she really does appreciate the amount of time you took to get it looking 'that' good :lol:.


----------



## -tom- (Jan 27, 2009)

great work mat u know i said about the rear seats if u see thows red little switchers just lift them and out they pop, did u find the class that opens when the bonnets closed?


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

-Kev- said:


> cracking turn around Matt :thumb:


Cheers dude



ads2k said:


> Truly great job, hope she really does appreciate the amount of time you took to get it looking 'that' good :lol:.


She will.... I'll send her a link to this thread



-tom- said:


> great work mat u know i said about the rear seats if u see thows red little switchers just lift them and out they pop, did u find the class that opens when the bonnets closed?


Thos switches get the seats out. I couldn't actually get the bottoms of the end 2 to lift up! Oh well


----------



## puki87 (Mar 4, 2010)

Fantastic!!!! You sure love your aunt Enjoyed!!!
P.S. been subscribed


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

puki87 said:


> Fantastic!!!! You sure love your aunt Enjoyed!!!
> P.S. been subscribed


LOL..... Gave me something to do. A "nice" challenge. Never had an interior as bad as that to do.... Also never worked on a car that big. Suprising how much of a difference it makes in time. I would have probably needed another day if Dave hadn't helped!

Cheers fella :thumb:


----------



## Aimez (Apr 25, 2009)

Another great read, looks like hard work! Really goes to show have much quicker it is cleaning your own car frequently! You have given a few more things to add to my growing collecting of cleaning stuff now!


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

Aimez said:


> Another great read, looks like hard work! Really goes to show have much quicker it is cleaning your own car frequently! You have given a few more things to add to my growing collecting of cleaning stuff now!


Cheers chick


----------



## Strothow (Oct 29, 2009)

Cracking job :thumb:


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

cheers dude


----------



## ChrisST (Jul 19, 2009)

Mat, that is a fantastic job, a credit to you.:thumb:


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

cheers boss


----------



## FrazzleTC (Jul 4, 2009)

Excellent work, certainly looks like it was a real challenge!


----------



## boyasaka (Jun 13, 2009)

What did your ant say ?? did she cry with joy lol


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

She hasn't seen it yet. She gets back from her holiday tonight/tomorrow


----------



## magpieV6 (Jul 29, 2008)

Lovely work there Mat, I hope the aunt apreciates it!


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

magpieV6 said:


> Lovely work there Mat, I hope the aunt apreciates it!


Cheers future wife 

See you soon


----------



## JCW85 (Oct 29, 2009)

Very tidy Mat - the external shots don't do it justice and I bet it looks alot better up close. The interior on the other hand - wow that was a transformation :thumb:

Just to go slightly off subject - when I'm reading the long posts I often have to log back in which means I loose all the new posts. Is there a way around this?? TIA

Chris


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

Cheers fella.... Silver (and white for that matter) is really hard to get pictures of that show the true transformation

when you log in click "remember me". Probably logs you out due to "inactivity" for 10mins or whatever the time frame is set to.....


----------



## JCW85 (Oct 29, 2009)

-Mat- said:


> Cheers fella.... Silver (and white for that matter) is really hard to get pictures of that show the true transformation
> 
> when you log in click "remember me". Probably logs you out due to "inactivity" for 10mins or whatever the time frame is set to.....


I know what you mean about capturing changes - my dark silver car's the same, but it does have its advantages.

Thanks for the tip btw I'll give it a try.

Chris


----------



## GSVHammer (Feb 7, 2009)

Nice job for a quick clean up before sold detail.


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

cheers dude.....


----------



## PIT (Apr 22, 2010)

top work. Nice turnaround.


----------



## packard (Jun 8, 2009)

Superb write up on an "average" car which is very nice to see - spot


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

PIT said:


> top work. Nice turnaround.





packard said:


> Superb write up on an "average" car which is very nice to see - spot


cheers lads


----------



## GolfFanBoy (May 23, 2010)

What a difference, maybe your aunt won't want to part with it now it's like new  Good job :thumb:


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

Maybe, we'll see


----------



## S3-DAVE (Jun 1, 2010)

*I am a god send !!*

Well Mat i get abuse to my face and then in your post:thumb:
It really was a big car to do,and really enjoyed the bit i did LOL

Oh and for being a god send because if it wasn`t for me telling you to get the lint and hair brush you: would still be doing the interior now:lol::lol::lol:

And finally !!!!! did you finish around the hand brake and the storage under the front seats :wall:


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

cheers for helping dude.... and, er, yes, I did do those areas


----------



## S3-DAVE (Jun 1, 2010)

O.K i believe you


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

too right you should.....

don't make me mention your tyre dressing skills and PW antics


----------



## chris chappell (Jun 6, 2007)

Lots of hard work there mate. Pity it wont be long before its back into a filthy, stinking minging state like it was before!


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

chris chappell said:


> Lots of hard work there mate. Pity it wont be long before its back into a filthy, stinking minging state like it was before!


nah, I think she'll keep on top of it now. gave my uncle a sample of surfex hd to try as a pre rinse. only about 250ml but enought to make 5l when diluted. just make sure they buy a mitt now. might pop and see em tomorrow.


----------



## raeno (May 4, 2010)

Excellent work Mat. As previously mentioned, nice to see that level of work being carried out on a "normal" motor. Quick question, whats your method for using the Biobrisk on the carpets/fabrics? Do you have a wet vac? I have a 2000 reg Astra Im selling soon & would like to do a similar "selling" detail (without the paint correction as I dont have the skills, equipment or knowledge!)


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

Not got a wet vac (yet). Just diluted it down with warm water in a spray bottle, and sprayed the area (couple of sprays per square foot), then scrubbed with the brush, and wiped with MF cloths afterwards


----------



## raeno (May 4, 2010)

I presume the big black handled brush? Is it detailing specific?


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

yeah....

no not really.... think i got it from Wilkos.... not too stiff, but not as soft as the Megs interior brush you can get. I like it as I think the megs one feels too soft, this one is great IMO


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

Top detail there Matt and Co, some serious effort put into that MPV and the results speak for themselves............:thumb:

No rest on the Bank Holiday then.................


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

Baker21 said:


> Top detail there Matt and Co, some serious effort put into that MPV and the results speak for themselves............:thumb:
> 
> No rest on the Bank Holiday then.................


Cheers fella :thumb:

Saw my aunty yesterday and she was gobsmacked! First thing she said is no more kids, dogs or food in the car 

THen asked how much I wanted, told her it's up to her (still not given me anything lol). Said she's gonna try and sell it ASAP!


----------



## ant_s (Jan 29, 2009)

great turn around there Mat, the interior came up really well, good to hear she was pleased with it aswel


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

ant_s said:


> great turn around there Mat, the interior came up really well, good to hear she was pleased with it aswel


cheers fella


----------



## R6 Smithy (Aug 19, 2009)

What great results Mat! Must have been pretty rewarding once you finished! Top job :thumb:

O and by the way, im a long lost cousin you never knew you had and i have a car that needs cleaning


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

Cheers mate :thumb:

You know what they say, you could grab any 2 people off the street, and in no more than 5 steps, connect them through a massive family tree style thingy-ma-jig


----------



## FiveCX-5 (Jul 9, 2008)

I love the jobs you`re doing Mat. It`s great everytime I`ll see them and the many pictures of the cars are stunning !! :thumb:


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

cheers fella.....

I like to take plenty of pictures, so I can make a decent write-up of them 

:thumb:


----------



## horned yo (Feb 10, 2009)

I enjoyed that write up. Excellent work again


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

cheers fella


----------



## JJ_ (Oct 26, 2005)

Oft that was a bit dirty inside. I couldn't drive around in that lol. 

Job well done both you and dave.


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

cheers mate :thumb:


----------



## dominic84 (Jan 27, 2007)

Good job, that interior was terrible but a couple of things:

1.









Could do with a bit of a buff on this screen.

2. Did you use the non-silicone HighStyle because those mats will be a little slippy otherwise :S


----------



## Rowan83 (Aug 21, 2007)

Fantastic turnaround! Bet your aunty was gobsmacked!


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

dominic84 said:


> Good job, that interior was terrible but a couple of things:
> 
> 1.
> 
> ...


that was buffed when I applied final dressing (CG Silk Shine Dressing IIRC)



MatrixGuy said:


> Fantastic turnaround! Bet your aunty was gobsmacked!


Cheers. She was indeed.


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

edit: do you mean the footmats? footmats were done with highstyle


----------



## dominic84 (Jan 27, 2007)

> edit: do you mean the footmats? footmats were done with highstyle


Yeah the loose ones, they do make a non-silicone highstyle which is good for mats because they can get a bit slippy with the normal one.


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

ah, cheers for that! May look into that


----------

